
Ever been lonely working on a distributed startup team? - msbowersox
Watch this hilarious video recorded by the team at Boomr about the challenges we face as isolated co-founders and vote for us to be reunited at the SaaStr Annual Conference in February!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;22W9Of1
======
soneca
:) I wouldn't say 'hilarious' but it is funny, more so because it is kind of
sincere. It makes you want to help.

here is the clickable link: [http://bit.ly/22W9Of1](http://bit.ly/22W9Of1)

